# Puppy coat



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Is the puppy coat easier to deal with than the adult coat?
Just curious because so far not having any problems with puppy coat(matting,tangeling,ect),he is 14 weeks old.
It is fairly easy to comb out but just doesn't stay looking nice for very long which was addressed in the other post about puppy coat.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi there, I just took my girls in for a haircut (they are 8 months old now) and the groomer said that the girls are starting to lose their puppy fur. (I couldn't tell the difference!). But since the girls fur is soft, their ears were so matted eventhough I brush them every 2nd day. So, I am hoping there will be less matting but still soft at the adult stage.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Most adult coats are easier to take care of than puppy coat in coat change you have not made it there yet,so yes right now a puppy coat is a breeze as long as you brush every other day or so. But once you hit coat change around 8 month or so up until 18 month give or take it can be a real challenge the shorter the coat the easier it will be for you.
Once you get through coat change if you keep him/her short you can brush 2 twice a week no problem,just remember this the longer the coat the more you have to brush to keep it mat free since poodles do not shed the hair that they do lose stays in the coat and that is what makes your mats.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Your pup's fur is still what I refer to as PUPPY DREAM COAT. Soft, fluff like angel fur.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wee pups have super easy coat to care for. Once they go into coat change, it is daunting even for a seasoned veteran. They mat if you even look at them the wrong way. Unless you plan to show, it is wise to clip them down into a nice pet trim before you even have to begin maintaining it.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohhhh yes! Until it hits the coat change, that puppy fur is, like P2P said, "Puppy dream coat!!" I miss Desmond's perfect, smooth, tangle-free puppy fur... ahhh! I remember talking to some folks when Desmond was a pup, saying "Y'know, I hear people say that light colored poodles tend to mat more often, but he's almost howevermany months and I've never even seen a mat on him!" Boy did I speak too soon, lol. He never matted as a puppy. Not once until his coat change, and I was never very good about brushing him.  Now, if he goes a week without being brushed he's got mats-abound. Get into a good habit of brushing him every other day now before you really need it, that way it won't be such a pain when he hits that coat change!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Agree with everyone above. The puppy hair is so easy to care for. Then suddenly you wake up one day and you have the hair form he**. Both of mine started their coat change around 8 months of age. One went through it fairly well and the other.......OMG. He is the one in show coat and I almost gave up on him. He was in change for months on end. As soon as I combed out one area and moved on to another, the combed out area already had new mats in it!!

Best thing to do is to take the pup down to a shorter coat during this period. No reason to go through all that if you don't need to.
_


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Hoolie is a nightmare right now LOL! At 13 months old he is well into the coat change ( started around 8 mos.) and needs constant grooming . Of course i have chosen to keep is coat long ( 4-6" ) so it is harder than if it were shorter. I groomed him yesterday and tonight he was sitting on the couch with me and I found all sorts of knots again. Tomorrow will be grooming day again  I can see the light at the end of the tunnel though.. in patches I am seeing the changes and his adult coat is going to be great! If I werent a groomer and used to taking care of coated breeds I would have cut it off long ago though ! Just about the time we get through this Tizzy will start to change coat LOL!I guess by then I will be used to it !


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you all for the information.I kind of had a feeling it was too good to be true,lol.
Im thinking when he goes into coat change I'll be shaving short everything except topknot,ears,tail,and bracelets =)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

BigDog said:


> Thank you all for the information.I kind of had a feeling it was too good to be true,lol.
> Im thinking when he goes into coat change I'll be shaving short everything except topknot,ears,tail,and bracelets =)


A very, very good plan!!!!


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

BigDog said:


> Thank you all for the information.I kind of had a feeling it was too good to be true,lol.
> Im thinking when he goes into coat change I'll be shaving short everything except topknot,ears,tail,and bracelets =)


That is exactly what i did with porter when I knew he starting his coat change. he is going to be in a miami w/ a long topknot until it is over then i will grow him back out and start having fun with the longer clips again.


----------

